# March 7-9 Port Mansfield



## ATXfence (Aug 1, 2013)

My wife, son and I are headed down to port Mansfield the first weekend in March and we are looking to hop on and split up some fishing. I own a Palmetto offshore boat in Venice La, my wife won babes in the bay 2013 so we won't be a needy bunch at all.

Looking to bayfish and maybe state snapper if weather permits. We can even sawp an offshore trip in Venice if that's an option.

We will be at the Mansfield club, but can meet wherever.

Also I would love to rent a boat if possible, I have insurance and 15 years of offshore experience (longshot I know).


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Port Mansfield*

Give me a call. We can do a state water trip, weather permitting. Andy 956-655-4441.


----------

